# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't send PM's

## aaron1mix

Why can't I send PM's?? The screen pops up and I can type my message then click send. When I go to my sent folder it shows 0. I seem to only be able to reply to them?

----------


## Big

> Why can't I send PM's?? The screen pops up and I can type my message then click send. When I go to my sent folder it shows 0. I seem to only be able to reply to them?


it only saves them in your sent folder if the option is checked to do so.

----------


## aaron1mix

> it only saves them in your sent folder if the option is checked to do so.


Oh, ok. So they went out. Cool, I was hoping I didn't type all that for nothing.

And Big! Your back! It's good to see you back here. I've always enjoyed reading your advice. Especially in the PCT forum.

----------


## Big

thanks, it's nice to know you noticed.

----------

